# Shark leaders



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2008)

since i'm very very new to this i have no idea what exactly goes into a leader for shark fishing. what do i need? and in what order? are there any knots that i use or is it all crimping? if anybody could maybe post a pic i would be very greatful-thanks


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

yes, everything is crimped. Your leader should be stranded cable. Perferably coated. There are differant ways you can rig. Main line with a bead protected egg sinker to a heavy swivel to cable leader (lenght depends on size you want to catch the norm is 1.5-2 times the length of the shark you want) to your hook. 

Another way would be mainline to 3 way swivel attach leader to one and mono to weight to the other. 

Also you can freeline a bait same as first setup but no wieght.

Also you can use a ballon to float it. tie the ballon with mono then attach to mainline side of swivel.

Hook size is relative to what you want to catch. Same thing as bait size.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey blindfly..welcome!

i would go to a tackle shop. look at em. Then once you see how simple they are to make, you will get some crimps, stainless steel 480 pound wire leader, some big 20/0 circle hooks, and you will be makin them custum exactly how you want them!

I will try to rember to maybe post some pics tommorow or somethin showin ya.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

JUST USE A MACKERAL LEADER!!!:letsdrink 

use circle hooks, long leader(I use single strand), and strong swivels....use a hook that is the right size for how big your bait is, ex: dont use a little hook w/ a wholebonito. =)


----------

